# case 580b



## cavalier3664 (Mar 21, 2012)

need help with 580b rebuilt 2 cylinders on hoe and know it will not work stabilizers work but none of the other cylinders will work.


----------



## Eklund (May 6, 2016)

hi just new have a problem with a 580b cant get it to move forward or back check oil all good


----------

